
The pscyhology of bookplates - jseliger
http://yalealumnimagazine.com/issues/2010_03/bookplates4249.html
======
AngryParsley
I had to look up bookplate (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bookplate>). I've
never seen a bookplate on a non-library book. To me, the idea of marking a
specific instance of a book as one's own sounds alien. The only marks I make
on my own books are notes or marking important passages.

I doubt it surprises anyone when I say I don't understand what this guy is
complaining about. He can still buy paper books and give them bookplates. Many
people prefer paper to e-books, so it's unlikely that paper books will
disappear any time soon.

He ends with, "This books belongs to . . . no one." I completely disagree.
Digital media costs almost nothing to reproduce. Books are cheaper than ever
before. Literacy is higher than ever before. There is more CC-licensed media
than ever before. DRM aside, "This belongs to everyone." is the general
sentiment of digital media.

